# Which Monitor



## Chris_M (Oct 30, 2012)

I powered up my system today to find my main monitor has died, and after making some call to see if anyone could repair it, it looks as though I may have to buy a new one,  Being unemployed and broke, the ABSOLUTE max I could scrape together is just about 200 Euro.

So I was looking on eBay, and searched for monitors with a pivot function for working on Portrait photos, and came up with a short-list.
Other than doing photo processing and photoshop work, the only other thing is that now and again I'll fire up a game to play through.

*The point of this post* is I'd like to ask the experts here for recommendations on the 4 monitors I came up with on my short-list.
As I said, the only important points are that it be good for Lightroom, Photoshop and the occasional game (my graphic card can handle modern games), not important to the decision is the brandname or whether it's 24", 22", 21.5" or 19".

Links to the 4 monitors on eBay:
http://tinyurl.com/99bl2vq
http://tinyurl.com/9pskpv3
http://tinyurl.com/9dgjyvk
http://tinyurl.com/8e8tnm5

I'd appreciate any input on this.


----------



## Chris_M (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, I went ahead and got the 24" Monitor which just arrived, so time to set it up and see what happens.
This monitor: http://www.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VW248TLB/


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 14, 2012)

Enjoy, Chris! Got your hardware calibration device ready?


----------



## Chris_M (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Jim
It's great, I even found a freeware program that rotates the screen with just a simple key-combo press, instead of having to open and click through the nVidia control panel, that'll be great when I do my next batch of photos.

I really do wish I could afford a calibration device, because I CAN see a distinct difference between this new monitor and my secondary old Dell, but I can't, so I'll have to judge it by eye.

*[EDIT]*
Just in case anyone is interested in the program I mentioned, it's called iRotate and can be found here:
http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/irotate.shtm


----------

